
Ask HN: What could be the entry to cloud career for self taught learner? - ya3ad
If someone is who self learner who is interested to get job in cloud field what he should do? How about doing some certificates from cloud provider(Amazon,Google or Microsoft)?
======
mancerayder
The Associate level certs and Amazon free tier?

It'd really help to know a programming language: Python, Ruby, Java, etc. - at
least one of those.

Have a strong Linux background or pursue one. That takes longer than this
proprietary cloud stuff that's one or another vendor's view of the world that
you conform to.

